# What happens when you drink wine that is still fermenting?



## purewater (Oct 29, 2010)

Will drinking wine that is still fermenting make you sick? If so, why? My grandfather used to say you had to wait until the fermentation process was over before could drink it. Was he right? Also does wine usually change color after the fermentation process is complete?


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 29, 2010)

You are likely to get gas!


----------



## Julie (Oct 29, 2010)

or burp alot and maybe blow bubbles


----------



## KSmith3011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Stay out of elevators and church's for a few weeks. Seriously, your Grandfather was right in the sense that tasting fermenting wine is no good. The taste is nothing like a finished wine. So let it finish and then raise a (good) glass to Grandpa.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 29, 2010)

Julie said:


> or burp alot and maybe blow bubbles



...only if your in the tub. Wonder if they'll smell like yeast?


----------



## Julie (Oct 29, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> ...only if your in the tub. Wonder if they'll smell like yeast?



Go take a drink and let us know


----------



## Tom (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL !

ALL OF THE ABOVE !


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 29, 2010)

Forgot one. You might get a yeast infection!


----------



## Tom (Oct 29, 2010)

Now you don't mean a UTI... or do you?


----------



## Julie (Oct 29, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Forgot one. You might get a yeast infection!





Tom said:


> Now you don't mean a UTI... or do you?



Both of you to the corner and no wine!!!!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 29, 2010)

Tom said:


> Now you don't mean a UTI... or do you?



HA HA I had to google that one


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok you guys Grapeman is on now. Clean it up as you all know how he is!


----------



## Tom (Oct 29, 2010)

Julie said:


> Both of you to the corner and no wine!!!!!!!!



To late!

I FINISHED all dat wine and homebrew..


----------



## Tom (Oct 29, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Ok you guys Grapeman is on now. Clean it up as you all know how he is!




do tell....


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 29, 2010)

Tom said:


> do tell....



duel personality. Trying to figure out if he is a grape or an apple


----------



## Tom (Oct 29, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> duel personality. Trying to figure out if he is a grape or an apple


OMG!
You are in trouble.. He is Wade's B/F


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 29, 2010)

Tom said:


> OMG!
> You are in trouble.. He is Wade's B/F



I didn't know, ahhh....OHHHH B/F Best Friend


----------



## closetwine (Oct 30, 2010)

You guys are terrible... seriously I'm backing Julie on the timeout. LOL! Wait, I think I'm still in the corner for being onry myself. Oh well, party in the corner!


----------



## Sliverpicker (Oct 31, 2010)

Now you see what fermenting wine does to people....do you want to be like the rest of them!?!?!?!


----------



## closetwine (Oct 31, 2010)

Sliverpicker said:


> Now you see what fermenting wine does to people....do you want to be like the rest of them!?!?!?!



That's right! It makes us fun, plus we always have a drink or 2 onhand... What's not to like? ::::


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Oct 31, 2010)

your suppose to wait??? Why, just hold the blanket over her head. Its fun


----------



## xoltri (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow, I thought I was the only one having drinks today. Everyone is in the Halloween spirit it seems.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 1, 2010)

To answer the question. 

It is perfectly alright to drink fermenting wine. A lot of wine producing nations look forward to doing exactly that.

In fact, I know that in Germany, Swizerland, and Austria, they make a point to serve "still fermenting" wine in restaurants. You can even buy it in the grocery stores. It is one of those things that these folks look forward to and can only get in late september / early october. 

In Austria, it is called Sturm (or storm in english), in Germany it is called Featerwiess [sic], and in Swizerland, it is called Sousa [sic].

I had a chance to sample sturm in Vienna last year. It was GREAT!!! it had about the same alcohol as a beer, it was sweet, and very warming. The perfect drink for a chilly fall day!

I vowed to try and make it. This year, I waited until the wine had about 3.5% alcohol and then filled a corneliuos keg with the fermenting wine. I sealed the keg and then placed it into my beer kegerator to chill to 33 degrees. This was around 10/6/2010.

I had tried it this weekend with my European friends. I have to say that it ended up exactly as I remembered in Austria. I wish I had made more!!!

Your stomach acids will almost immediatly kill the yeast. Any "Gas" you have will come from the carbonation of the wine or the sugar that is consumed in your digestive tract. 

Also, there actual nutritional benefits. The yeast, for example, is loaded with B complex.

So go ahead and try it. Chilled down, it tastes even better!


----------

